
Skyscrapers – but no sewage system. Meet a city run by private industry - traverseda
http://ideas.ted.com/skyscrapers-but-no-sewage-system-meet-a-city-run-by-private-industry/
======
Borogravia
Imagine my surprise to learn that this utopia of privatization literally dumps
shit on the poor people who live there.

